# EagleTac M2SC4...



## rookiedaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

geeeezzz... all these new releases is gonna make me a very poor man... 










Neutral White version of MC-E... I'm sold!


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Sep 8, 2009)

The M2SC4 WILL start shipping By the end of the week (from China) dealers should have them as early as or before the 18th. I look forward to getting my hands on one of these soon, Great work Eagletac :twothumbs Thank You


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 8, 2009)

Would an SST90 version have 3x18650 or 6 cr123?
It says 13 volts max.


----------



## tab665 (Sep 8, 2009)

i dont think i fully understand the reasoning of this light when there has been a P7 version out for months now... its getting harder to differenciate the eagletac model numbers from one another.


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea id like to see beamshot comparisons of all 3 versions.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd buy a 3x18650 body for my M2 right now. A round body and greater weight for balance would be welcome, as well as the increased runtime.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 8, 2009)

Another MCE light!

I think they should of stopped with the available three models, and focused on a _new_ light.

This is marketing to the max :nana:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 8, 2009)

I for one welcome the introduction of neutral white MC-E in M2SC4 as there ain't many 'standard' MC-E lights with neutral white around. 

I too was hoping for a 3x18650 tube for longer runtime, but maybe sticking to 2 has the advantage of it conforming to regulation regarding transport of Lithium battery in equipment? just a guess...


----------



## Phos4 (Sep 8, 2009)

Exciting!

Hopefully we'll see some real gains with the MC-E. Also: hopefully they've taken this opportunity to get the waterproofing fixed and maybe some detents on the old selector ring? Am I wishing for too much?


----------



## sfca (Sep 8, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that Eagletac has increased the prices on some of their lights lately, like $10-$15?


----------



## applevision (Sep 8, 2009)

Ohhh! I can't wait to see this light in action!
:thumbsup:

Part of what I'm excited about is a head-to-head between the P7 and the MC-E--basically a semi-controlled test with the same (similar?) host and reflectors... Who shall win?

Also: I'd love to compare this to the Legion II!


----------



## Dioni (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 9, 2009)

Very interesting. I await further info. 
I'd love to compare it to my M2XC4 neutral white.


----------



## strinq (Sep 9, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Very interesting. I await further info.
> I'd love to compare it to my M2XC4 neutral white.



i'm just thinking lumens now...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 9, 2009)

Very interesting. Wonder if it has the same floody light the P7 had or eeks a little more throw out like the 3x XR-E R2?


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Sep 9, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Very interesting. Wonder if it has the same floody light the P7 had or eeks a little more throw out like the 3x XR-E R2?


Iam guessing it will be in between, closer to the M2XC4 in throw but not as much , we will see soon  Ill put up some beamshots later next week, maybe do a short video comparing the three at 100 yards or something close to that.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 9, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Very interesting. I await further info.
> I'd love to compare it to my M2XC4 neutral white.


 
+1

My M2XC4 is great, but would love a wider spot in the same color range.


----------



## fareast (Sep 9, 2009)

sfca said:


> Has anyone noticed that Eagletac has increased the prices on some of their lights lately, like $10-$15?




I have. Has anyone else noticed they also started shipping the diffuser filter with every new M2(C4/XC4/SC4)?

I for one would like to have had this filter already but will order one when they are available. 

p.s. whenI saw this video I thought the MC-E light was a proto but it seems I was wrong. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv30cVAiBJA&feature=related


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 9, 2009)

FlashlightsNgear.com said:


> Iam guessing it will be in between, closer to the M2XC4 in throw but not as much , we will see soon  Ill put up some beamshots later next week, maybe do a short video comparing the three at 100 yards or something close to that.


Excellent! Can't wait for more info.


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 9, 2009)

Diffuser filters have been out for a while now - see the beam pics in my sig below.

cheers




fareast said:


> ...
> I for one would like to have had this filter already but will order one when they are available.
> 
> ...


----------



## tolkaze (Sep 9, 2009)

I would be very interested in buying one of these.... really want to buy a P7 version too, but will wait for my first neutral light to come in the mail before I make a decision (oh, and beamshots, reviews etc)


----------



## mudman cj (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to rain on this parade, but the marketing sheet in the first post clearly says it will contain an M bin WD tint MC-E. That is a cool white LED, not a neutral white.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 9, 2009)

That's what I thought :thinking:


----------



## tolkaze (Sep 9, 2009)

Awwwww  well... whats the real difference from the P7 then


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 9, 2009)

Probably not much... that's why I said I wasn't too excited about it lol


----------



## lebox97 (Sep 9, 2009)

more detailed info...
http://eagletac.com/flashlights/m2sc4.html

one big difference
*"Optional: Neutral White CREE MC-E LED* M2SC4 is also available in neutral white 5A tint version. The brightest K-bin neutral white MC-E provides up to 665 Lumen output. The unique color output provides excellent color rendition and very vision-friendly light beam."
:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 9, 2009)

Well there we have it!

:thumbsup:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 9, 2009)

mudman cj said:


> Sorry to rain on this parade, but the marketing sheet in the first post clearly says it will contain an M bin WD tint MC-E. That is a cool white LED, not a neutral white.





DimeRazorback said:


> That's what I thought :thinking:


haha... my bad... now updated with both emitter's photo... too excited 
hope to get my hands on one soon. :devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 9, 2009)

:twothumbs

I love that down the head pic of the Neutral MCE


----------



## Jason_Tx (Sep 9, 2009)

STOP!!! Take a look at yourselves --- YOUR ALL ADDICTS!!!! Its like crack -- hmm... I want one also


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 9, 2009)

Well... we _are_ *Flashaholics* :shrug:





...but I wouldn't compare it to crack :shakehead


----------



## tebore (Sep 9, 2009)

Does anyone think the old look was better? I think the old look was more attractive. 

And what's the deal with replacing the old metal tail with a polycarb? There's no mention of a clicky on the new light as well.


----------



## 276 (Sep 9, 2009)

I wonder if the selector ring has been improved, adding notches or is it the same?


----------



## moerush04 (Sep 10, 2009)

My question is how is Eagletac squeezing 800 lumens out of an LED that is rated up to 700 tops?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 10, 2009)

moerush04 said:


> My question is how is Eagletac squeezing 800 lumens out of an LED that is rated up to 700 tops?



_Which_ emitter _is_ rated at 700 lumens? :thinking:
An MC-E, M flux bin, is rated at 430 lumens at 350mA. It's often said to be ~800 when driven at 700mA (Not that conventional wisdom is correct.) 
It's vapor right now so there's no way to know one way or the other.
It's possible to get _more_ than 800 lumens from an M bin too, just gotta drive it harder. 

Looks like it has a slightly bigger head than the M2X C4 so I wonder what the beam pattern will be like.


----------



## csshih (Sep 10, 2009)

the tail end looks revised. hmm.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 10, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> It's often said to be ~800 when driven at 700mA (Not that conventional wisdom is correct.)



It is rated as 750-855lm/4*700mA

By the way, the reflector in M2SC4 looks very similar to TK40 reflector...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 10, 2009)

Yep perhaps I should have put in 350mA per die and 700mA per die, I guess thats less confusing to many.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 10, 2009)

Assuming they are doing the 18650 rating based on their 2400mAh Li-Ion for 1.5 hours runtime on high. Assuming the Vf is ~4V +/-. That gives you (with a regulated circuit) about 4800 mAh worth of current. 4800 / 1.5 hours = 3200 mA / 4 LEDs - ~800 mA / die.

So at ~800 mAh/die it could be about accurate for emitter Lumens.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 10, 2009)

276 said:


> I wonder if the selector ring has been improved, adding notches or is it the same?



was informed it's the same as the second release, with wider gap between mode. :naughty:


----------



## 276 (Sep 10, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> was informed it's the same as the second release, with wider gap between mode. :naughty:



Dang!


----------



## clumma (Sep 14, 2009)

Can Nicole or someone confirm that the M2SC4 control ring still lacks detents?

-Carl


----------



## vudoo (Sep 14, 2009)

I asked and was told that the engineers are working on a solution...


----------



## sfca (Sep 14, 2009)

On the plus side I found out all Eagletacs are made from 7075 aluminum. That makes them even more of a steal. ..I wonder why they don't advertise that.


----------



## Flashlight_Bug (Sep 14, 2009)

sfca said:


> On the plus side I found out all Eagletacs are made from 7075 aluminum. That makes them even more of a steal. ..I wonder why they don't advertise that.


 
My Eagletacs (T20C2, M2X, M2XC4, T100C2, P100A2) are so easily dinged even with slight drops. So if Eagletacs are really of 7075 alu, can't really see the benefits. My Surefires, Fenix, Jetbeams can withstand drops and knocks so much better.


----------



## csshih (Sep 14, 2009)

review of a neutral white version coming soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawk600 (Sep 15, 2009)

Anybody got one yet?


----------



## I came to the light... (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks very nice. I wonder if it will throw further than the M2XC4 - it does have a smaller LED and bigger reflector than the P7, and it does say that it is optimized for throw. But then again, 30K lux is pretty hard to beat with a quad-die. 



Flashlight_Bug said:


> My Eagletacs (T20C2, M2X, M2XC4, T100C2, P100A2) are so easily dinged even with slight drops. So if Eagletacs are really of 7075 alu, can't really see the benefits. My Surefires, Fenix, Jetbeams can withstand drops and knocks so much better.



The problem isn't the aluminum, but the anodizing. But I agree, they should improve their anodizing.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 16, 2009)

I wonder if the screws will stay in this one........BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 16, 2009)

I came to the light... said:


> Looks very nice. I wonder if it will throw further than the M2XC4 - it does have a smaller LED and bigger reflector than the P7, and it does say that it is optimized for throw. But then again, 30K lux is pretty hard to beat with a quad-die.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem isn't the aluminum, but the anodizing. But I agree, they should improve their anodizing.


I heard it directly from ET that the focus of the M2S is between that of the P7 M2 and the 3xCree M2x. Somewhere in the middle ground.


----------



## CGD08 (Sep 18, 2009)

The tail is revised with PC... Poly Carbonate... I dread pc, the coating comes off too easily. I doubt they use different pc from light to light; likely the same stuff. ET engineering department is looking into this, and Nicole will be sending me a replacement cigar ring for my T20. 

Looks like a nice light though... can't contain myself 

As for the lumens here are the differences in ratings between M2 and M2S:

M2 45 / 170 / 420 / 900 Lumens
M2S 40 / 150 / 360 / 800 Lumens

As stated before, relating to it's fellow M2 lights, it's in the middle.

They will not be making a MC-E version of the M2X, as that would not be plausible unless they start from the ground up. Just saying what was told to me.

I originally didn't like the move to change the SS bezel. The M2/M2X bezel is more aggressive, with more undulations. But after a while I quite like the new bezel... cleaner, smoother. But that's the thing... it's a Military model, so why make the move to make it more luxuryesque? Because I'm sure the original crown packed more punch. In addition, I think ET really needs to make their crowns deaper! So now I'm just confused on the whole assault crown deal... but I don't mind... they could just as easily release a different crown. 

The M2S is longer (.3 cm longer) and lighter too (10 grams lighter). Can't see any other changes. That's my 2 cents. Again... we'll see. 

And obviously the head's different. As for the 7075 AL alloy, its mechanical benefits directly depend on the temper and grade. There are three known types: 7075-0, 7075-T6, 7075-T651. On another note, while 7075 is strong... it is not weldable and is less resistant to corrosion unlike most other AL alloys.


----------



## CGD08 (Sep 19, 2009)

Why do threads always stop with me? :mecry: 
:shakehead



lovecpf


----------



## csshih (Sep 20, 2009)

mikekoz said:


> I wonder if the screws will stay in this one...



nothing a drop of threadlock can't fix


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 21, 2009)

I guess we'll soon find out. I suspect that is what the redesigned tail is all about. That and better waterproofing.


----------



## CGD08 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah... Was the waterproofing that bad? What standards did they use?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't know what standards they used. I haven't fully dunk-tested mine, but I haven't had reason to suspect it too much.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Sep 21, 2009)

CGD08 said:


> Yeah... Was the waterproofing that bad? What standards did they use?


 No, the waterproofing was fine before, atleast in my experience. Ive had both the M2XC4 and the M2C4 at the bottom of a pool (8 feet) for over 30 min on high with no leakage at all. I do check all seals/orings and give them a thin coat of lube before performing this test. I just received the newest version (M2SC4) today and will test it the same way soon, maybe tonight if I get a chance to stop by my parents place and borrow the pool for a few hours :naughty:


----------



## csshih (Sep 21, 2009)

CGD08 said:


> Yeah... Was the waterproofing that bad? What standards did they use?


standards? there isn't really a standard regarding waterproofing.. it's all basically whatever the manufacturer wants to rate it to.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm waiting to make a comparison with the MC-E Quark when it comes out. I definitely cannot afford both and I've never liked the shape of the M2 series.

Now I have to think of SOME conceivable use for this light when I already have a TK40 and an MG-PLI...


----------



## CGD08 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks AardvarkSagus, FlashlightsNgear! :thumbsup:



csshih said:


> standards? there isn't really a standard regarding waterproofing.. it's all basically whatever the manufacturer wants to rate it to.


 
Hello, IPX-8??? But I'd have tp agree with DM51's post here.
There have been a few threads on IPX-8 and water proofing, so I won't change the topic here. 



recDNA said:


> Now I have to think of SOME conceivable use for this light when I already have a TK40 and an MG-PLI...


----------



## csshih (Sep 24, 2009)

CGD08 said:


> Hello, IPX-8??? But I'd have tp agree with DM51's post here.
> There have been a few threads on IPX-8 and water proofing, so I won't change the topic here.


yes, and if you've read the threads, you'd know that IPX-8 means:

"Protected against water submersion - The equipment is suitable for continual submersion in water under *conditions which are identified by the manufacturer*."

no standard. it's whatever the manufacturer wants.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't get it, why MCE over P7?


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 24, 2009)

They are offering both flavors. The MC-E is supposed to be a bit of a balance between the throw of the M2X (3 XR-E) and the flood of the M2 (P7)


----------



## CGD08 (Sep 24, 2009)

csshih said:


> yes, and if you've read the threads, you'd know that IPX-8 means:
> 
> "Protected against water submersion - The equipment is suitable for continual submersion in water under *conditions which are identified by the manufacturer*."
> 
> no standard. it's whatever the manufacturer wants.




Craig, I have read those threads... hence why I said:


CGD08 said:


> But I'd have tp agree with DM51's post here.
> :


----------



## csshih (Sep 26, 2009)

CGD08 said:


> Craig, I have read those threads.



right. a standard that has of no importance to flashlights, and is completely useless.


----------



## geek1 (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone got one yet? Still waiting for a review.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 28, 2009)

Not yet. Coming eventually though.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 8, 2009)

Just received my neutral M2SC4... 

on low






on max





compare to Surefire G3 with stock P90


----------



## Lazyboy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll be getting mine soon too. Rookiedaddy just beat me to it. Think both ours go here in the same batch. 

Good pics!:twothumbs


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Oct 8, 2009)

Great Pics, thanks for sharing. I had a M2SC4 Cool White out last night showing it for a few people and its amazingly bright, with great throw for a MC-E, Ill compare it to the Jetbeam M1X tonight, the M1X is close to the M2XC4 in throw so I dont expect the Eagletac M2SC4 to be close but we'll see tonight


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 10, 2009)

here are a few more photos on M2SC4 

Tail-standing





Quad-emittor Cree MC-E 11W LED in K-Bin 5A, Neutral White





contact point





the new tail-cap using polycarbonate material, guess that's to improve waterproofness and no more messing with tiny o-rings. :twothumbs





using small reflective tape to mark the positions of the various level.




my unit's selector/rotary ring is very stiff, I've tried a few silicone grease of various viscosity, including Nyogel 760g. Finally settled down with McNett AquaSeal silicone grease. 

included accessories




the paracord clip looks tougher than the previous version.

included diffuser attached


----------



## Jauno (Oct 14, 2009)

Can you tell us about effective range of M2sc4 ?
I am considering replace my new M2XC4 with this mc-e version.


----------



## tebore (Oct 14, 2009)

Has anyone considered using the M2SC4 as a host for a SST50? 

The SST50 is very very similar to an MC-E in physical dimensions. The circuit on the M2C4 which I assume would be similar in the M2SC4 is very easy to change to bump current up to 3.2A.


----------



## clumma (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got my "M2SC4 MkII". I like the color temp better than my M2C4 (MkI). But geez, the control ring is tight! On my first M2, I can easily operate the light one-handed. With this one, I need to hold the light in one hand and use the other to turn the ring. Lame!

I think I saw some complaints about ring tightness on the MkII versions of these lights. Is there a fix?

-Carl


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 16, 2009)

Jauno said:


> Can you tell us about effective range of M2sc4 ?
> I am considering replace my new M2XC4 with this mc-e version.


don't have a M2XC4 to compare, but i think M2SC4 throw is comparable to M2XC4. from naked eye, it throws slightly better than Fenix TK40. my M2SC4 is neutral white and TK40 is cool white, this is subjective and may not be a good comparison as my eyes tend to lean towards seeing better with neutral white tint  so YMMV. however, it can easily illuminate an area of ~200 meters brightly. 



clumma said:


> Just got my "M2SC4 MkII". I like the color temp better than my M2C4 (MkI). But geez, the control ring is tight! On my first M2, I can easily operate the light one-handed. With this one, I need to hold the light in one hand and use the other to turn the ring. Lame!
> -Carl


try some low viscosity grease. I hope it will be smoother after some "work-in"


----------



## berry580 (Oct 16, 2009)

hmmm,... something interesting stuff here.
But they better improve the quality of the selector ring's rubber.
I had my M2XC4 neutral for less than a few hours under normal usage and the rubber is already starting to peel off.


----------



## clumma (Oct 16, 2009)

I was thinking about filing the nub on the inside of the ring a bit... not sure that would help though.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 16, 2009)

WAIT.................... 

Is it me or did they spelling something wrong?


----------



## clintb (Oct 16, 2009)

berry580 said:


> WAIT....................
> 
> Is it me or did they spelling something wrong?


Oops! Hold onto that one, it'll be a collector's item.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 16, 2009)

That's hilarious!!

Why didn't they just print it in full horizontally??

Or use the eagle logo??

:shrug:


----------



## clumma (Oct 16, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> That's hilarious!!
> 
> Why didn't they just print it in full horizontally??
> 
> ...



Mine's like that too. I'm pretty sure it's intentional.

Man though, my light was exhibiting PCM flutter last night, when the batteries were still pretty fresh. If that happens again it's going back.

-Carl


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 16, 2009)

I understand it was intentional, but don't you think it would make more sense to write it horizontally, so that it doesn't have to be abbreviated?


----------



## clumma (Oct 16, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I understand it was intentional, but don't you think it would make more sense to write it horizontally, so that it doesn't have to be abbreviated?



Not necessarily, because you hold the light vertically and that's the sort of orientation you're meant to have with it. Some companies do rebrand as abbreviations ("KFC"), and maybe EAGTAC are experimenting with this.

-Carl


----------



## berry580 (Oct 16, 2009)

They could have just made the font a little smaller? We're not talking about rocket science here. 

The result of Chinese _trying_ to be American = FAIL


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 17, 2009)

berry580 said:


> They could have just made the font a little smaller? We're not talking about rocket science here.
> 
> The result of Chinese _trying_ to be American = FAIL



The company owners are americans.


----------



## clumma (Oct 17, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> The company owners are americans.



Yeah, but the company has been showing signs of being taken over by the Chinese, ever since they expanded their product line by a factor of 5. Their website was redone around this time, and their marketing materials since have contained blatant Engrish. Copying Fenix and Olight, etc etc.

And quality. I tested it again tonight, and the M2SC4 had obvious and sustained flutter on turbo long before before shutdown (on brand new EagleTac 18650s). Don't know if it's PWM, thermal management or what, but it's going back. Thing gets WAY hotter than my M2C4, that's for sure.

The T20C2 I got at the 4sevens firesale is also disappointing. The beam quality is markedly inferior to my T10L, and I subsequently bought the OP reflector but it was of little help. Throw in the strobe issue and this light is a nonstarter for me. Anybody want it for $40 (all accessories and priority mail included)?

-Carl


----------



## WHT_GE8 (Oct 17, 2009)

Can someone post some outdoor beam shots with the diffuser on?


----------



## berry580 (Oct 17, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> The company owners are americans.


Doesn't make a difference, they're still failing.



Anyone seen their website from just a year ago? It ooks like it was designed by high school IT students or something. They claimed some poop like "high quality flashlight blah blah blah..." while clearly it looks just as good as the SugarFires.

Their flashlights has been receiving positive reviews, but as far as im concerned, they don't tell the whole story.
How good would be a flashlight that has unsmooth threads and full of rough/sharp edges? :thumbsdow
That's what I've been getting on my M2XC4 neutral, and I doubt its because i just got a bad sample, more like careless designing / poor machining.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 17, 2009)

clumma said:


> I tested it again tonight, and the M2SC4 had obvious and sustained flutter on turbo long before before shutdown (on brand new EagleTac 18650s). Don't know if it's PWM, thermal management or what, but it's going back. Thing gets WAY hotter than my M2C4, that's for sure.-Carl


comparing to TK40, M2SC4 does get warmer, faster than TK40 on a 20 minutes run. i've run on both 4 x Energizer CR123A and 2 x Unprotected Panasonic 18650 2150mAh. 
as for the flutter/flickering on turbo mode, could it be the EagleTac 18650 problem? do you have other 18650 to try? :thinking: i've recently come across some of these 18650 that has high current draw problem. While it works well on single cell LED, it doesn't power on my incan. :shakehead


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 17, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Doesn't make a difference, they're still failing.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen their website from just a year ago? It ooks like it was designed by high school IT students or something. They claimed some poop like "high quality flashlight blah blah blah..." while clearly it looks just as good as the SugarFires.



Yes it does, given your statement:



berry580 said:


> The result of Chinese _trying_ to be American = FAIL



I've seen their website, it's clean and works. Doesn't have tons of fancy flash animation which you seems to prefer, goes along with the KISS principle, which a lot of web designers has no grasp of today.


----------



## 1boredguy (Oct 17, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> here are a few more photos on M2SC4 ....




Nice photos. Thanks, this is a nice light.


----------



## blacktop711 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just ordered one. I was looking to get myself a new toy. I hope the quality control issues I have read about with EagleTac are no longer issues.

I was looking for something to use while camping, and this light seems to fit the bill. Great runtimes at the lower settings, and a tremendous search light on high. 

I bought an Olight M20 about a year ago. I'm wondering what the beam shaped will be as compared to the Olight? From what I read, I suspect it will be just slightly more floody, less intense spot. Does that seem likely?


----------



## clumma (Oct 19, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> comparing to TK40, M2SC4 does get warmer, faster than TK40 on a 20 minutes run. i've run on both 4 x Energizer CR123A and 2 x Unprotected Panasonic 18650 2150mAh.
> as for the flutter/flickering on turbo mode, could it be the EagleTac 18650 problem? do you have other 18650 to try? :thinking: i've recently come across some of these 18650 that has high current draw problem. While it works well on single cell LED, it doesn't power on my incan. :shakehead



I think the first time I noticed it was with AW 2600s. Bears more testing I guess, but if it doesn't work well with their own batteries...

-Carl


----------



## blacktop711 (Oct 19, 2009)

I should have mine in a day or two. Anyone want me to do any tests? I'm pretty new to this stuff.


----------



## glyphin (Oct 19, 2009)

Anybody have beamshots? I just got my M2XC4 neutral and it's great, but could use a smoother hotspot.


----------



## blacktop711 (Oct 20, 2009)

glyphin said:


> Anybody have beamshots? I just got my M2XC4 neutral and it's great, but could use a smoother hotspot.



Mine comes tomorrow. I wish I could compare it to my Olight M20 but I just gave it to my son.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 20, 2009)

It stomps on the M20 in throw.


----------



## blacktop711 (Oct 20, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> It stomps on the M20 in throw.



The M2Cs4? That's the one I'm getting. Or do you mean the M2XC4 stomps the M20?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 20, 2009)

blacktop711 said:


> The M2Cs4? That's the one I'm getting. Or do you mean the M2XC4 stomps the M20?



The M2XC4, you quoted that you had one on the way so that is what I was referring too. :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop711 (Oct 20, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> The M2XC4, you quoted that you had one on the way so that is what I was referring too. :thumbsup:



I can see how my post was confusing. I liked the M20, but I don't think I would find useful a light that throws a tight beam like the M20, just alot further. OTOH, I don't want something too floody. I'm hoping the m2SC4 will be a good compromise. We shall see in a few days.


----------



## blacktop711 (Oct 21, 2009)

I received the m2sc4 tonight. I don't have too much to compare it to. I did compare it to a Maglite 4D modified with the Terralux TLE-300M, the three LED upgrade purporting 500 lumen, running on alkalines. I had 4 CR123's in the Eagletac. 

The center of the Eagletac is brighter and narrower at the highest setting. The spill on the m2Sc4 is also brighter, quite uniform in brightness.

I compared the middle setting, the 360 lumen setting. Now the Maglite's center spot looks brighter. The spill on the Eagletac is still brighter though.

There is a slight donut hole in the Eagletac visible at 40 yrds. Very slight, barely noticeable. 

The lack of detents on the settings is a PIA, a really shortsighted omission on the part of the manufacturer.

The M2SC4 seems to be more of a useful light than my Olight M20 was, as there is more light spread over a wider area. However, the Eagletac has less of a "wow" factor, as the wider beam doesn't seem to impress as much as the tight beam of the Olight. 

I am now wondering whether I might like the 3 Cree version Eagletac better.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 21, 2009)

If you like throw, I feel safe to say that you would prefer the 3 Cree version


----------



## blacktop711 (Oct 22, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> If you like throw, I feel safe to say that you would prefer the 3 Cree version



Yep, I agree. I have to say I'm not happy with the UI. No detents? Goofy.

I might simply return it and get something smaller, maybe the Jetbeam RRT-2.

It's small, nice UI, seems to regulate pretty well with both CR123 and the 18650s, and I understand I can use the Olight M20's diffuser and other color filters if desired.


----------



## 2dark (Oct 22, 2009)

Got one of these recently as a birthday present from my better half.

Very happy with it. None of the quality control issues I've read about - only thing I could find was a slightly off centre emitter which doesn't affect the beam and doesn't bother me at all.

Brighter spill and better thrower than all my other lights (incl 2 x 18650 FM, with LF IMR9) even on the 360 lumen setting. It's my first MC-E light, very slight donut hole at mid range but not noticable when outside which is where I use it. Not really practical for indoor use (on low settings I'd rather carry something smaller indoors) but the diffuser works really well for tailstanding - lights a room so well you can't tell the difference between that and the main room lights. Balance is quite head heavy. Tint is neutral.

Have done the mod with a piece of credit card in the rotary switch to keep strobe out of the way and despite the lack of detents I find it easy to get to the level I need, and the run time on the lower setting is pretty impressive.

Tried the forward clicky switch which was easy to assemble but didn't like it so took it off again. I like the fact it will work on CR123, RCR123 (3V) or 18650.

I couldn't measure the quiescent current although I heard that it's around 0.7ma.

I liked it when I got it, and I still like it 2 weeks later. Not bad value for £100 compared to what else that will get you in the UK.

Cheers.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 22, 2009)

blacktop711 said:


> Yep, I agree. I have to say I'm not happy with the UI. No detents? Goofy.
> 
> I might simply return it and get something smaller, maybe the Jetbeam RRT-2.
> 
> It's small, nice UI, seems to regulate pretty well with both CR123 and the 18650s, and I understand I can use the Olight M20's diffuser and other color filters if desired.



I have to agree.
I'm still not very impressed by my Neutral M2XC4, and everyday I force myself not to sell it, as I will lose money _and_ a light :shakehead


----------



## CGD08 (Oct 22, 2009)

Interesting, reviewers haven't gotten theirs yet. I wonder if Craig or selfbuilt have received theirs. I guess that's a good thing for me since I've got two reviews to finish :thumbsup:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 23, 2009)

Nope, haven't gotten it yet. I was told it would be the second week of Oct, but I haven't heard from ET in a while...


----------



## clumma (Oct 23, 2009)

Heh, yesterday my M2S control ring went funky. The light is now stuck in turbo no matter where the ring is set, EXCEPT if the ring is set to turbo. So off through high, and strobe, are now turbo, and turbo is now off. And when it turns off, it fades out. I've tried different batteries. I've tried switching out the battery cassette from my M2. This is with the stock tailcap (I've won't give up the tailstand for the clicky).

Funny thing is, I like this better! I only use high and off, so the light is much easier to turn on, I don't have to worry about accidentally getting strobe, and the turbo marking makes it easy to shut off also. I'm worried about leakage current in this new 'off' mode, but I use the light frequently enough that I don't think it'll be a problem.

That said, maybe 4sevens was right about EagleTac quality of late. The other light I've got from them recently, the T20, works as designed but is total crap. Beam quality (either with the smooth or OP reflector) isn't even close to the T100, T10L, or even my Fenix TK11 R2.* Also, I hate waiting for the click to get light (is this called forward or reverse clicky?), and whoever came up with the tailswitch strobe toggle is an idiot. I'd send it back but I got it at the 4sevens firesale.

My advice? Wait for the 4sevens MC-E light, or for some SST-50 lights to come out, before buying any M2 light. Avoid the T20 like the plague.

< / end of rant >

-Carl

* Most disturbingly, I read 2 reviews of the T20 before purchasing, neither of them mentioned the poor beam quality and at least one said the beam was good! Obviously it's not! (My emitter is perfectly centered)


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 24, 2009)

clumma said:


> Heh, yesterday my M2S control ring went funky. The light is now stuck in turbo no matter where the ring is set, EXCEPT if the ring is set to turbo. So off through high, and strobe, are now turbo, and turbo is now off. And when it turns off, it fades out.


hello clumma, can you try cleaning the control ring? take out the control ring and clean it bare with no lube in sight (on the flashlight and inside the ring), put it back without lubing and see if it restore to defaults?

I bought the T20C2 as it's the first neutral XR-E Q4 emitter flashlight I can get. It's now "safely" tuck away in my drawer... hoping in some near future ET will offer a T20C2 head with no strobe 

*Update:* I just re-lube my unit's control ring with Krytox grease I got from Tekno_Cowboy, now the ring feels steady and smooth!!! The stiffness is gone. I'm liking it more now... :thumbsup:


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 6, 2010)

reviving an old thread.

just got a neutral white M2SC4. i absolutely LOVE the simplicity of the selector ring.

question, does this light have a parasitic drain?? if so, i might put the switch back on for those times when the light sits for a while.


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 6, 2010)

parasidic drain?

i'll do it! i'll start a new thread; don't think i won't.

:tinfoil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 6, 2010)

It does suffer from it, I believe.


----------



## wapkil (Mar 6, 2010)

M2C4 (without the switch) according to HKJ's measurement was consuming 720uA on standby. I don't know if there is any difference for M2SC4 but I would assume it also has a parasitic drain.


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks man!

i wonder how bad it is.

maybe i should write eagletac about this. i just don't know if it's worth putting on the clicky because of it. i think probably not. most parasitic drains i know of are negligible.

the diffuser cap is completely awesome!

i love this light!

i had a TK40, but sold it to get this and i like this guy so much better.

i am very happy!


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 6, 2010)

cool, thanks wapkil!


----------



## lebox97 (Mar 6, 2010)

every device that uses an electronic switch has parasitic drain...

if it is a concern - either install the clicky switch, or loosen the body to disconnect the circuit when not in use? :thumbsup:

Tod


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 6, 2010)

i know that about electronic switches, but i wasn't sure if the selector ring killed the circuit when off or just went into that 'monitor the switch and drain battery' mode.

i put the switch on. i actually like it on; it gives you the option of two different ways to turn it off, plus you can keep it on a specific level and go right back to it.

just clicking a switch sure beats having to "lock-out" a light.

i keep liking this light more and more.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 6, 2010)

IIRC, ET said the newer version of this light has a reduced drain.


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 7, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> IIRC, ET said the newer version of this light has a reduced drain.



i wonder if i got the new version.

...oh hey, lebox97; i just realized that i bought my light from you. thanks! that was some fast shipping from florida to missouri; ordered it wednesday night and got it saturday.


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 8, 2010)

um, so yeah, i got a chance to use the light at night and the beam has a pretty bad doughnut hole; and it is at every distance except for about 2 feet away. it's near and far, and it's very pronounced at far distances, too. It's pretty distracting and it seems to be worse at farther distances.

is this typical with eagletac mc-e lights? or neutral white eagletac mc-e lights?

my tk40 had no doughnut hole.

what gives?

anyone else have this problem?

EDIT: been using it more outside; it's not terrible and i'm fine with it. after some searching and reading, it seems this is common with some mc-e lights.


----------



## GJW (Mar 11, 2010)

Is there a trick in entering the srobe mode on these?
Mine gets to turbo and that's it.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Mar 12, 2010)

That's odd. Usually strobe is just twist farther than turbo. I actually glued a shim in mine to make the strobe mode impossible to get to.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Mar 12, 2010)

GJW said:


> Is there a trick in entering the srobe mode on these?
> Mine gets to turbo and that's it.


according to this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/264261, the newer release seems to hide the strobe by default, you can try the double twist action (on-off-on) to see if it works for you.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent. I hadn't heard they had updated the UI and I just recently got off the phone with [email protected] Cool to know!


----------



## Kato (Mar 12, 2010)

Two of the three LEDs recently went out on my M2XC4. I e-mailed Eagletac yesterday. Hope they can help. :mecry:


----------



## recDNA (Mar 12, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> um, so yeah, i got a chance to use the light at night and the beam has a pretty bad doughnut hole; and it is at every distance except for about 2 feet away. it's near and far, and it's very pronounced at far distances, too. It's pretty distracting and it seems to be worse at farther distances.
> 
> is this typical with eagletac mc-e lights? or neutral white eagletac mc-e lights?
> 
> ...


 
My tk40 has no donut hole at all. I wanted an m2xcr for throw but I hate the clov er shaped beam. I have to wait for the sst50 and pray it isn't yellow


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 12, 2010)

GJW said:


> Is there a trick in entering the srobe mode on these?
> Mine gets to turbo and that's it.



i just got mine last week and mine works like this:

from off, turn the ring all the way to turbo, back to off, and finally back to turbo. 

in fewer words: turbo, off, turbo

when you do this (and leave the strobe on for more than 2 seconds), turbo becomes strobe for the last level until you change it. however, i've found that if you use the clicky, it will return the last level to turbo

if you repeat this process, the light will cycle through all the blinky modes

strobe, slow strobe and s.o.s. ...then back to turbo



Kato said:


> Two of the three LEDs recently went out on my M2XC4. I e-mailed Eagletac yesterday. Hope they can help. :mecry:



i bought mine from illuminationgear.com and emailed them about the doughnut hole. Tod wrote me back and i couldn't have been more pleased with their customer service. he was really helpful and good at explaining everything about my concern and gave me several options. i decided against sending back the light in the end. i'm really happy with the light. the donut hole doesn't bother me in real world outdoors use.

i love how you can easily cycle through all of the modes single-handedly by just moving your thumb a couple of inches.


----------



## hazna (Mar 17, 2010)

clumma said:


> And quality. I tested it again tonight, and the M2SC4 had obvious and sustained flutter on turbo long before before shutdown (on brand new EagleTac 18650s). Don't know if it's PWM, thermal management or what, but it's going back. Thing gets WAY hotter than my M2C4, that's for sure.



Has anyone else experienced this flickering issue?

I have to say my interested is renewed in this model. It seems like the issues with accidental activation of strobe has been fixed, with the new UI. Indentation for the rotation ring would be my preference though. Also Has anyone tested the 'waterproofness' of the light?


----------



## sharkeeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Just received mine from Lighthound (excellent FAST shipping as usual, thanks!) and do notice the donut hole. The fix is easy! Just unscrew the reflector piece (and start back until the donut hole at distance is gone). You will have a larger "floodier" beam but that's ok. Should still retain water resistance as gasket is still covered or sunk.

Brightness changes are smooth. I installed the clickie. It kills the ability to tailstand but it's so top heavy I don't think I'd want to tailstand this light anyhow. I put the diffusor on and it's like walking around with a drop light! 

Satisfied so far...

Going to hit the trails tonight and see how it pans out.

My other trail lights to go up against include Novatac 120P, Coast LED Lenser (not sure of model it's a straight body takes 3 AAA batteries internally and throws almost a square beam!), Microfire Warrior 3500 and the Stanley HID Wally World special. (best HID value evar!) Both HID lights are too big to carry around and I really am careful with my Microfire although it's been dropped on a tile floor without a scratch!! 

I just wanted something more powerful than the pocket EDC'able lights and this looks like it fits the bill nicely. Reminds me of an all plastic 4AA "Tekna" (I think that is the brand) light I had from the '80s. Actually I still think I have all those in storage somewhere.

With a holster this is almost EDC'able. For LEO use absolutely!

EDIT:

No flicker but I have not left it on WOT to see how hot it gets. After a min I can feel slight warmth...

My Surefire L4 will flicker when the (Pila) batteries are about to reach protection. It's also pretty hot at that point too. (not spit sizzle hot but NO LED light should get THAT hot geeze!)

Speaking of protection I have a box full of unprotected 18650s from notebook battery salvage. They have been tested and charged and verified working. That was another reason for buying this light because I have so many things I run off 18650 power. I'm slightly concerned about using unprotected cells in this light for reason of over-discharge. I plan on just swapping cells frequently since I have so many. I have a few RPL lasers and have been doing this for years with never a problem.

Does the light cut out with unprotected cells when they drop below 3V? If no warning is given I'll just have to watch things I suppose. At least running on lower settings it will last for hours.


----------



## hazna (Apr 12, 2010)

How do you find the tactile feel of the selector ring?


----------



## sharkeeper (Apr 12, 2010)

hazna said:


> How do you find the tactile feel of the selector ring?



There is no tactile feedback at all. It glides with little resistance. This is probably why they removed the strobe mode all the way to the right. Now you have to turn it on and off fast to make the end of rotation strobe. Doing this again makes the strobing slower (~ 2Hz), again SOS and finally again restores turbo mode at end of rotation. These modes are latching but power cycling restores default (end of rotation = max output). This is another reason I prefer the clicky tailcap. With the switch off there is zero (parasitic) drain but at several hundred microamperes it's nothing to fear. Automatic actuation with the ring so easy to move is and keeping it off with the tail clicky stops this annoyance.

EDIT:

Just finished up working on a mower in a barn with lousy overhead lighting. Left this light on level 3 running about an hour as a drop light (with the diffusor). It was cold when I picked it up. It's about 60 degrees out too. No flickering observed.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 13, 2010)

I wish they'd make a SST-50 version. Better throw and better beam profile.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 13, 2010)

...I wouldn't be surprised if one showed up before too long.


----------



## riccardo (May 17, 2010)

The neutral withe M2SC4 is rated 665 lumen, has anyone compared it on field against the cool white 800 lumen version??

Does it throw less or does it have a less bright hot spot/spill? On naked eyes which will be the difference? How the two version, neutral and cool white, will compare to a Fenix TK40??


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 27, 2013)

under 4 years of use... I'm sad to report that my M2SC4 control ring has broken... the plastic control ring snap-break while turning on last night... there goes my only MCE-warm light. :mecry:


----------



## thijsco19 (Sep 28, 2013)

That sucks, but you can say that the light is pretty well made. Not sure how much you used/abused it p), but 4 years is a long time.

BTW, Is it not covered by theire warrenty?

I hope you had a lot of fun with it! Good luck with this lose.


----------



## jimzilla (Sep 28, 2013)

This looks nice but I am rather new to higher-end LED lights so would appreciate some advice from the experts. I have a lot of 18650s of various types (protected, unprotected, IMRs, etc.) and which ones would be preferred option? 

Also, I presume the 2 cells are in parallel, so what is a reasonable/rough continuous runtime estimate on steady beam for a "typical" 18650 (2250 - 3000 mAH or so)? Thanks, any help is appreciated!


----------

